# Longines Ultronic: Another One



## Vaurien (Jul 19, 2010)

Yes, a Longines Ultronic has arrived for my wrist, and I feel in love with :man_in_love:

It works well and is in quite good conditions.

The blue dial is fine and full of effects, difficult to get in photo in days like these, when the autumn is showing its light scarcity. Though I hope you can look at it and appreciate.

It comes with box, no paper though.

I know it's one of less rare Ultronic, but I think its neatness has a value in itself :inlove:

And now some pictures :grin:










I have no way to open the back, so there is a seller photo, for movement:










The red box:










Wrist shot:


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

Congratulations! :thumbup: Nice watch! 

I think mine is the same...except with a white dial.


----------



## Vaurien (Jul 19, 2010)

Thank you, Paul.

Your Ultronic seems really the same model 

Anybody else has Longines Ultronic watches?


----------



## mel (Dec 6, 2006)

Either both of you have skinny wrists, or those are pretty big watches - what sort of size are they? 40mm or thereabouts? :lookaround:


----------



## Agent orange (Feb 11, 2006)

Had this one for a while now




























And strangely enough I got home to find another waiting for me. No pics as yet but I'll take a few tomorrow if I get time. I'm still marvelling at its completeness, outer and inner box, service and guarantee booklets x 2, guarantee coupon, Longines Ultronic fact card and Controles Chronometriques certificate.

Cheers,

Gary


----------



## Vaurien (Jul 19, 2010)

mel said:


> Either both of you have skinny wrists, or those are pretty big watches - what sort of size are they? 40mm or thereabouts? :lookaround:


35 mm, without crown. I do have a little wrist


----------



## watchnutz (Jan 18, 2008)

Very nice and the box is a real bonus. Longines made some interesting dial markers.

Here is my one and only Ultronic and it's the Admiral model. (no need to salute)


----------



## Sparky (Nov 2, 2005)

Nice one, congrats! I had this one a while back, but stupidly sold it!










Mark


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

watchnutz said:


> Very nice and the box is a real bonus. Longines made some interesting dial markers.
> 
> Here is my one and only Ultronic and it's the Admiral model. (no need to salute)


Nice Bill!


----------



## aroma (Dec 11, 2009)

I didn't know that Longines made electric watches - approx what vintage are they?


----------



## Agent orange (Feb 11, 2006)

Early 70's generally, well at least from my experience anyway.

Cheers,

Gary


----------



## Who. Me? (Jan 12, 2007)

This is my one...


----------



## GASHEAD (Aug 27, 2009)

I normally go for the Omega f300's but those Longines are gorgeous watches... might have to track me one down!


----------



## harryblakes7 (Oct 1, 2010)

Agent orange said:


> Had this one for a while now
> 
> 
> 
> ...


thats really nice, lovely dial & hands with those raised baton markers, a showcase for Longines expertise at the highest level, :thumbsup: think i've found another watch i "need"


----------



## Vaurien (Jul 19, 2010)

I have a problem with this watch: it gains about 3 minutes a day! :fool:

But it runs 3 minutes fast every night, and correctly during the day. 

I thought it was due to date changing, and made a lot of tests. It's not exactly so.

Date is rightly changed at 12.01, and during date changing the minute hand goes on half e minute.

Then the watch runs well till 3 a.m., when it begins gaining, gradually and smoothly, some second every 5-10 minutes. It reaches 3 minutes gained at 8 a.m., and then runs correctly.

I don't know what could cause this strange behaviour. :duh:

Do you have suggestions?


----------



## Vaurien (Jul 19, 2010)

Vaurien said:


> Edit: the minute hand goes forward half a minute.


Please let me amend the previous sentence. ^_^


----------

